# outboard rebuild



## fishingwanz (Oct 5, 2007)

anyone ever used NWFlorida outboards machine shopin pace. they say that there rebuilds are done in about 3 days , that is comming to the marina taking the motor to the shop full rebuild water pump carbs whole 9 for 3850. with a 5 year warinty 1st year 100 percent last four is 50/50.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

read this before making a decision

http://www.pensacolahuntingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic83204-2-1.aspx#bm87262


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

Waste of $4000. I would *NOT*suggest using them.If you're still not convinced contact me via PM orcall (573)-424-8007 andwe'll talk about it.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

i personally would never use them again had them build some carbs on a 92 evinrude 200 when i got boat back it ran worse then before they did a socalled rebuild


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I put 400 hours on my yamaha 200 hpdi since they rebuilt the powerhead. That is over a 15 month period. Now I am having problems once again. I'll find out something this week so I am hesitant to down these folks. If the compression check shows problems I don't think I will fool around with another rebuild. If you can swing the financing get yourself a new motor. In my case the choice was between a 4000 dollar rebuild or 13 thousand for a new Suzuki 175. You can get motors a lot cheaper if you are willing and able to drive to south florida or north carolina. I am all for supporting the local dealers but to save 4000 dollars you just have to decide for yourself.


----------



## jaw-jacker69 (Oct 3, 2007)

*"DO NOT LET JIM OR ANYONE WORKING WITH HIM, TOUCH YOUR MOTOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"*



*I had them rebuild my motor with the same thought as many do. What a great deal. "NOT SO". After a year and a half and 8, thats right, 8 rebuilds I took him to court and won the max. Believe me. I would not say things like this if was not true. Check the court records in Santa Rosa county. The man that owns the business is name Jim Lane Lawrence. Even after winning the law suit, he still has not paid a dime. He is a real piece of @%#*!!!!!!!!!!!! Please do not get sucked into thinking that he is good. He will advertise and talk about how many years he has been doing this. B&**S&^@!!!!!!! He will ripp you off. I know of 4 others that this has happened to as well. I posted all of this on the old forum, but you can't open it. Just a warning to all fellow fisherman out there. This is a con and a BAD seed. Contact me if you like. Take care. :looser :looser :looser :looser :boo :boo :Flipbird :Flipbird :blownaway :blownaway :moon :moon :nonono :nonono*


----------



## fishingwanz (Oct 5, 2007)

WELL last week i was thinking that is would be watching the fire works for the 4th(THANKS TO THE MILITARY) and fishing theADFR but you guys have at the very lest slowed me down, i will be checking around a little more i realy have been considering a repower with an etec but dont we all thanks for the input, one of the captains at the marina mentioned a place to basically just swap the power head and do the work i guess if you are going to gamble better a 1000 or so than 4000 i really do appreciate the input :bpts


----------



## fishingwanz (Oct 5, 2007)

does anyone have any recomendations on other routes to take or people to use


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Just curious you never said what was the year andtype of an engine youwere considering having rebuilt.


----------



## fishingwanz (Oct 5, 2007)

its a 94 johnson 200, i just got done looking around on the better business bureau web site and they have changed names a few timesand had more that the average amount of complaints not a lot of details just some settled and some not, i tried to look on the santa rosa clerk of the court but i think they are having some problems with there site


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

You might want to talk to the people at Will's marine if you haven't already. They are the best when it comes to johnson/evinrude. I sure wish that I would have talked to Kenny at Emerald coast before turning my motor over to Northwest marine. I assumed [incorrectly] that since I didn'tbuy the extended warranty from yamaha that I was out ofluck. I know that new outboard prices are outrageous but I would try every means to go that route. I'll find out next week if my motor is toast. I know one thing. I would never buy a two stroke yamaha again. Someday I will own a suzuki, it just might take a while.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm with the above posts. I would take it to Kenny. I have heard some stories, ok one, about it not going like this but this is what I have observed. Believe me I have been up there ALOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. 

NO, Kenny has NEVER worked on my boat. I go up there to LEARN. It all started when BOWED UP worked for him. I go up there and he teaches me a lot of stuff, along with the staff. Not saying it is for everyone. I maybe up there 2 hrs to learn something,maybe only the right tourqe on a scre and how to do it. I DO NOT interfer with there work. I just watch, even though I have HONDA's. I even ask if anything I can do to help, which I know can't happen, but do it anyway. . 

I will say this also about his operation. I have been there MORE then once, LOL, and folks will call about thier boat. Kenny will tell them What is up with the boat and what he has to do tofix on it.

Save the headache and take it to Kenny if you can't do it yourself.

Another solution is TO BUY a rebuilt of the internet(If you trust them)have them ship it here and have someone put it one. You just have to trust the folks rebuilding your engine.


----------



## fishingwanz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have actually talked to kenny at emerald coast i was impressed with him but he doesn't really do rebuilds all that much but even if he did he said it might be a few months out but he did go over some options with me about new motors and all in all he seemed to have some good prices, I have looked at a few places online for just a rebuilt power head but its back to trusting someone else's work, but i believe that is the way i am leaning, capt. at the marina has me SOMEWHAT convinced that is a FAIRLY easy swap if you have a manual, someone who knows what they are doing, some reasonable mechanical skills, i just am not shore what he considers fair


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *fishingwanz (6/29/2008)*I have actually talked to kenny at emerald coast i was impressed with him but he doesn't really do rebuilds all that much but even if he did he said it might be a few months out but he did go over some options with me about new motors and all in all he seemed to have some good prices, I have looked at a few places online for just a rebuilt power head but its back to trusting someone else's work, but i believe that is the way i am leaning, capt. at the marina has me SOMEWHAT convinced that is a FAIRLY easy swap if you have a manual, someone who knows what they are doing, some reasonable mechanical skills, i just am not shore what he considers fair


NO KIDDING... Not being a smart ass here but come on. I have been working on my boat for over 6 m, onths since it came out of the shop. I had it rebuilt by HONDA under warrenty and X- shark let me paint it in his yard. Brnbsr let me make it a yard ornaminent for about 5 motnhs while I worked on it and now it is in my girlfriends moms house, hopefully for less then 2 weeks. 

Thing being is I could have paid someone 3K to do it or the route I took. I didn't have the money so I took this route. I have replaced EVERY wire on the boat but 2, new rebuilt motors, new paint job, all the small things ( shitter, capn's chair, oh shit handle, reading lights, fishbox lid, deck lights, re wired all the lines to the motors and instruments, aligned the motors,put in the hydrolic steering, tie bar, replaced the wheels, ran new trailer lights and fixed SOME gel coat problems from IVAN. 

Point being, I used the PFF to help me. I might have overstayed my place in a few of these areas from my friends. I might have visited too many times to the others. Point being, NO it will not be fast and simple if you don't know what you are doing. 

You have to have the RIGHT parts and the RIGHT tools to make it simple. Could I rebuild a motor with the right tools and the right parts AND thats a big AND the right book. Yes, I could. I am the most stupid person in the world when it comes to mechanics and spelling but I can do it. 

If you want your motors fixed and DONE correct then go to a PRO. My whole idea is I'm gonna be the one out there so I need to know what is what plus I didn't have the money to have someone to fix it. 

Either plan on spending 4 K to have someone fix it or k around 2 k to fix it yourself and KNOW everything that has been done in a short sense. 



I have learned this from my frineds that haven't posted on the PFF. If you dont have the time to do it yourself and it is major, then you might be better off to by another engine when it comes to foot problems. Have a new rebuilt powerhead to come from an outside source and take it to the local dealer when you have no clue what is going on. 

Just my experience.


----------



## fishingwanz (Oct 5, 2007)

i don't want to actually do the rebuild i am thinking of an already rebuilt power head, if i can get a good price and a reasonable time frame i would very likely have it done at a shop this started with me planing on going to nwfl outboards for just under 4000, but if it is going to be 3 months before i can get a shop to do it i may just have to do it myself i will be calling around this week i just about had my mind maid up when i first started this post ut thank god for the pff


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

give me a call to discuss time frame and price. I may be able to get you in pretty quick. Thanks


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

And Double D is the person that trained me,,, I would recommend him highly,,, give him a call, He will treat you right,,,:usaflag


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey man My name Is Shane Livingston I worked for Jim for about 2 months and everybody is right He tries to do his own machine work to put more money in his pocket and he hasen't never been to a machining school in his life. he even told me that he never graduated form high school. But besides Mr Jim I can rebuild your motor and I will give that same 5 warranty 1 full year and 50/50 on the rest I have rebuilt probably over 50 to 70 motors and I have had 4 come back within the 5 years and I'm pretty sure that they were not my fault. Some people just don't know the importance on your motor getting oil. give me a a call and we can work something out 850-968-6580



Thanks, Shane


----------

